# it's go time!



## westbranchbob

wooooo hoooo it's here! To all my fellow duchaholics the wait is over!!!! lets harvest some quackers!!!


----------



## firstflight111

bad day late start no ducks kill today not that they were not there ..it hard to shoot with you gun in pieces ....i spent the first 30 mins of shooting time putting my gun back toughter ....


----------



## OrangeMilk

Ha, I did that one deer season. Realised I still had a plug in it and decided to take it out in the dark in the field, once the sun came up I finnaly found the part I dropped.

No ducks for me either since Im sitting in class, I'll go tommorrow in the north. THe big plan is for next weekend in southern ohio.


----------



## firstflight111

no my son cleaned it after youth season i striped it down and he just cleaned it and stuck it back in the case ..oh well got to love kids ..


----------



## BobcatJB

Slow morning for us as well. A couple misses on woodies, killed a ringneck and a coot for good measure.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

Got my first 3 goose limit and one mallard here in 1.5 hours so I was happy. Some rusty shooting for the first 30 minutes didn't help. Now the lake Erie boat is out so I guess hunting season is on.


----------



## Chippewa

had a great day at wingfoot today with walleyeguy and littlerob.. got 7 geese, 2 drake mallards and a hen woodie... missed a few i shouldnt have since my autoloader is at the gunsmith and i had to use my backup 870 pump and i kept forgetting to pump and it no go boom and the ramp in the state park is shallow. had the exhaust of the truck in the water and still had a foot between the water and the boat..


----------



## firstflight111

BobcatJB said:


> Slow morning for us as well. A couple misses on woodies, killed a ringneck and a coot for good measure.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i must of missed the coot in the picture mark sent me ..darn them some good eating birds ....


----------



## fishingful

Should have been done by 9. Ended up comeing home a box of ammo lighter and no ducks. Thought I nocked off the rust shooting clays. Guess not. In front, behind, left, right. I don't know what was wrong. Had feathers falling from the sky just no birds. Even had some woodies that worked the shore I did not see swim in the decoys at 10 yards and missed them with a water swat and 2 more shots. Was frustrated and that did not help. Trying again tommrow. Have a blind at Walborn. Good thing I am hunting alone this season it was embarsing.

Did have an 8 point chasing 2 does in knee deep water on the lake. He wanted it. They did not! Lol


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> i must of missed the coot in the picture mark sent me ..darn them some good eating birds ....


I believe they cooked it up right there in the blind!

My day was pretty uneventful. One woody. Saw probably 15. They weren't flying like they used to at this spot.

I too saw an 8 point chasing 2 does along the river I was hunting. It's getting closer!


----------



## Bigdaddyz

First opening day hunt for me got 1 goose missed a few woodies that were long shots but all in all a fun morning....704 killbuck marsh sounded like the start of world war 3!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful

Ended up with a canada and a ross goose today. Never shot a ross before and only have seen 3 in ohio including this one. Ducks weren't flying that well had woodies swim up on me again and just never saw them till they flew off.


----------



## ducky152000

A Ross already! Very cool Congrats!!!!!! We killed 24 honkers today and 4 woodys, a teal and a mallard yesterday .


----------



## ducky152000

Didn't mean to hit the trolling icon, on smart phone.


----------



## fishingful

ducky152000 said:


> A Ross already! Very cool Congrats!!!!!! We killed 24 honkers today and 4 woodys, a teal and a mallard yesterday .


Thanks. It was the first one i shot. I would have passed up jewelry to do that.
couple of pics.....


----------



## MAKtackle

fishingful said:


> Thanks. It was the first one i shot. I would have passed up jewelry to do that.
> couple of pics.....


You still havn't shot a Ross! 
HOWEVER this may be your first SNOW! 
Sweet trophy!


----------



## fishingful

MAKtackle said:


> You still havn't shot a Ross!
> HOWEVER this may be your first SNOW!
> Sweet trophy!


That's what I was thinking. But a friend said it was a Ross.


----------



## MAKtackle

fishingful said:


> That's what I was thinking. But a friend said it was a Ross.


You thought right! Ross's bills are much smaller and don't have the black lips on the side. Size of birds are hard to judge in pics but Ross are much smaller than a snow. Bill is easiest way to distinguish and the side definately says Snow. Congrat's once again! Shot many of both out West but have only seen a few in Ohio and only once while hunting.


----------



## westbranchbob

well saturday was great, 4 mallards, 2 woodies two geese and alot of action, as for today, one woodie and one goose. Till next week!


----------



## BaddFish

3 of us got 3 woodies and had plenty of fun and missed shots.. dog got to retrieve all 3...


----------



## ducky152000

Yep, thats a snow, Bill tells it all. Dont get into the size thing, there is lesser snows just like lesser canadas. Congrats thats a true trophy for Ohio! Ive killed one Ross and one speck in Ohio and a barheaded goose, no snows yet.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

After doing my homework, getting some advice from you guys, and putting in lots of time in the offseason I was rewarded with 3 woodies and a mallard on Saturday. It was my first wood duck and the first mallard I have ever harvested. Cooking one up for dinner tonight!

My buddy added 2 woodies to finish the opening morning with two man total of 5 woodies and 1 mallard.


----------

